# Choke tube advantages



## Swoodrow (Jan 16, 2008)

i have a remington 870 and looking for a new turkey choke tube. what is a good choke for the money? What is the advantage/disadvantage of a ported choke?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would go with a Drake killer tube. He measures your barrel and builds it for your gun. They pattern really well, and are black, so there is no shine. I have no idea why they make Patternmasters shiny?

You will be able to shoot about any load out of the Drake killer. Where the Pattern, you can't shoot Black Cloud.

Good luck,
Mike


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.gunblast.com/Turkey_Chokes.htm

Did he change colors on the Drake Killer recently? Mine is beige. I don't remember what he said about using lead out of it, but I don't shoot it outta my DK or PM. I switch to an extended; un-ported IC (Remington) for pheasant and I guess I've never shot any of the turkey chokes.
I have heard A LOT about the Comp-n-Choke though. Make sure you look into Wad Wizard's Terror choke tube, Kick's-Gobblin' Thunder, Tru-glo and the Pure Gold line also. They're some of the most popular by far to go along with the ones in the article.

A ported choke vents gases to reduce recoil and reduces wad effect on your pattern.

(I'd post this up in the Turkey hunting forum along with here to get more feedback.)


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Im looking for a new choke tube for my new super nova im shooting snows, ducks and canadas. Any adviece on what choke to go with. I heard alot about the Drake Killers and i am sorta leaning that way.... any advise


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I think remington is one of the brands in which bore diameters vary quite a bit thus making a drake killer a safe bet. I shoot lead through mine as well and it works great. They are made for steel shot so if you talk to kevin about it he might be able to make one even tighter yet for you if you plan on just shooting lead through it for turkeys.

As far as color they are usually grey because he has found a grey paint that is a little tougher then the black paint. I had him paint both of mine black though to match the barrells, its a really simple change if that's what you'd prefer.


----------

